# Grooming Videos



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

While researching the breed before getting Lucy, I fell in love with their legs and feet. I love that perfect, well trimmed look to their feet. 

Are there any videos online or available for purchase on how to groom a Havanese? I want to maintain the look of her feet as she came from the breeder and yesterday the hair was getting a little long and didn't look "perfect when she stood up. After trimming the hair between her paw pads, I started trimming the hair around her foot and just don't know how to do it well. 

Any suggestions on videos or instructions.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

http://www.havanesebreed.com/storage/havanese_grooming_101.wmv I hope you can get this vedio It doesn't show how to trim the feet but is great for grooming.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Suzi-the link didn't work for me


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

It didn't work for me either. I wonder if you need to be a subscriber to the magazine before it works?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Diann said:


> It didn't work for me either. I wonder if you need to be a subscriber to the magazine before it works?


 Thats too bad. It is a very good video. I have no idea why it works for me the link was sent to me from a friend he does write for the magazine.


----------



## DiegoCF_Boston (Apr 12, 2011)

It worked for me...I believe you need Windows Media Player on your computer to run the video....


----------

